# Help me out here please.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What's causing offence in the number plates in the photograph. I can't see it: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-41025969


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its ridiculous, DOGGER, MURDER, BASTARD, AFGHAN, MUGGER, BUGGER, ORGASM, NEGLECT.

That's what could be seen in the registrations if you use your imagination they are thinking and could cause offence to some people or communities.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You must be seeing different photographs Paul. I only see three examples MU67DER, NE67ECT and NO67MUM.

In the first one I can't see how anybody could see 67 as an R, nor as GL in the second one and I have no idea what the third one is considered to represent.

It must take a lot of imagination to see offence in those. Are we now going to worry that people can imagine offence even where patently none exists?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Scroll further down the report Alan and you see further examples, as I say that's what they perceive you can see if you use your imagination, hence the controversy.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I have no idea what the third one is considered to represent.


Apparently, 67 year old mother of 3, Jean Smith from Hull was a bit miffed by this one :wink2:

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I couldn't make out NO67MUM either...

Graham:serious:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

*"And when put together, the number 67 can be read by some as an "R" - but only if you look really, really hard"*

Err no, it can't! By ANY stretch of the imagination!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You are reading it as a normal, intelligent person, sadly it has to be assumed thatthe reader may well be gifted with twisted vision and have ill intent as the basis of why theywant to acquire such things.

DVLA of course contains archetypical examples of people with twisted imaginations and they are exercising it as they can - to cause others to talk about their actions.

That way they gain free publicity for the "wonderful" job that they are doing protecting the British people from such potentially damaging views, that allows them to claim from HMG that they are going well beyond their remit and seek extra finance and fewer restrictions.

You have to think like a politician and most of us stand no chance of doing that......


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

This onlydeserves one short comnent: Get a life!


----------

